# Drinking and reading



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

I just read an article on the dangers of heavy drinking.... 
Scared the sh1t out of me. 
So that's it!

After today...............no more reading


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

I knew a bloke whose father died from alcholic comlications. The father got drunk and smoked in bed. The fireman said he'd be well preserved being both smoked and pickled...


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2018)

Einstein said:


> I just read an article on the dangers of heavy drinking....
> Scared the sh1t out of me.
> So that's it!
> 
> After today...............no more reading


----------

